# Large road frame wanted NOW SOURCED



## Soltydog (11 Dec 2018)

I'm after a large (approx 60cm) road bike frame, suitable for 6'5" 
The cheaper the better really. It's only for used on a direct drive turbo over winter, so paintwork isn't important, it wont be seen out on the roads, just needs to be structurally sound. 
Can get a new one from Ribble for £150, hopefully cheaper in Jan sales  but would like something much cheaper, with rear spacing for 10/11 speed 

TIA


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2018)

Aha! 

I have an old Bianchi frame and fork. I paid £1,000 for it back in about 1999 but it has been sitting in my cellar for years. I normally ride 58 cm but that one felt a bit big for me so I reckon it is 60-61 cm.

You could have them for £50. If you are interested then I will take some photos for you and check the frame size. You would need to put a headset on because I pinched the old one for my Cannondale.

Isn't rear spacing standard on road bikes?


----------



## Soltydog (11 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Aha!
> 
> I have an old Bianchi frame and fork. I paid £1,000 for it back in about 1999 but it has been sitting in my cellar for years. I normally ride 58 cm but that one felt a bit big for me so I reckon it is 60-61 cm.
> 
> ...



Sounds ok to me  With a bit of luck the headset off my current bike will fit 
Rear spacing is probably standard on 'modern' road bikes, but old 5/6/7 speeds might be a little narrow on the back end. I've got an old 70s Carlton that's currently stripped down awaiting refurb & sure that wont fit on the turbo


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2018)

It was equipped with 10-speed Chorus before I stripped it down and used the parts on my Cannondale.

I've PM more info to you.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2018)

@Soltydog called round this morning to pick up the frame/fork. Nice to see you again, Paul - I hope that your turbo bike project is a success!

I will use some of the money to buy new tyres - I have a few that will need replacing fairly early in 2019.


----------



## Soltydog (15 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> @Soltydog called round this morning to pick up the frame/fork. Nice to see you again, Paul - I hope that your turbo bike project is a success!
> 
> I will use some of the money to buy new tyres - I have a few that will need replacing fairly early in 2019.



Cheers mate, good to see you again, shame it wasn't on a ride though. Aiming to get the bits I need this week & have it on the turbo before Christmas, then I can get the winter bike off the turbo & on the road  I'll post a pic up once it's sorted


----------

